# Stupidly washed mobile phone !!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Young son left his beloved, new mobile phone in the pocket of his trousers. Being a good mother, I wash his dirty clothes from time to time, but forgot to check the pockets!! His mobile phone is now sparkly clean thanks to a session with Persil tablets in the washing machine. But its not working :'( :'(

Have got it drying nicely in the airing cupboard but fear it is terminal. 

I have confessed and actually I did think it was rather funny. ;D Shame no one else did!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This sounds worse than when I found a disintegrated Â£20 note in the top pocket of one of me shirts when I went to iron itÂ :'(

You may be able to claim on your phone with your home contents insurance although you'll probably have an excess on your policy.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Go the the service provider shoppe, and ask for an upgrade (take the free upgrade option), but don't tell them you washed the current phone and the won't ask for it back. If they don't give you a free upgrade tell them you will go to another network.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Given it was a new phone, I'd have thought an upgrade was unlikley, no?

Clive


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Missed that bit. :-[ It may still be worth a try.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

theres a good chance it might dry out and work fine

a builder once bent down near our pond and his mobile fell out of his top pocket into the pond

he just left it on the radiator (on a towel so it doesnt melt/burn) and within 2 days it was working fine

never know

cheers

James


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Its a relatively new phone so wont be able to ask for an upgrade.
Condensation under the screen at the moment - will wait and see what happens.

I have successfully dried out tv remote when it fell down the toilet - no dont ask how that happened 

If not the family won't be able to eat this week as I will have to buy a new phone for young son. He is lost without it :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Consider Orange Care or another 3rd party insurance scheme. Then NEXT WEEK, drop it down the toilet or put it through the wash. Not this week, obviously... because I'm sure you can't claim in retrospect...

Although having said that, if its Orange, you CAN claim in retrospect - a bit like calling the AA out and joining on the spot....


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Don`t worry its easily fixed.

If you`re lucky a new battery may be all you need (Â£10).

Plenty of phone doctors advertise sorting just these problems. Don`t know your location. But there are 3 I know of near me. Look through your local yellow ad-trader paper or the old faithful local computer fair e.g Bowlers ,Trafford Park every saturday 11-4.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually that is quite hilarious! ;D. My son decided to dunk my phone in my full mug of tea. I searched high and low for it, went to drink my tea, wondered what was bopping around in it and hey presto it was my well drenched phone :-[. Tried hell and heaven to get it dry and working but sadly to no avail .

Tell you one thing though... glad I purchased it from good old Argos because I returned it dry with receipt and just said it had stopped working :-X. Without any hesitation they gave me another one which I am now a lot more careful with .


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Like the phone in the cup of tea ;D
Its drying nicely but will be taking it back and claiming it doesnt work any more. If I pretend to be a helpless female it usually works!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go for it girl it worked with me  playing dumb and helpless. How old is the phone btw?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Phone is about 1 month old.
Yes, playing the dumb female, who knows nothing about this new fangled technology stuff, often works very well.
Men are soooooo easy to fool........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ONE MONTH OLD !!!   . Oh Boy your in major dog house then arn't you . I reckon you will get an exchance then if you just say it has gone wrong . I hope so for your son's benefit .


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> ONE MONTH OLD !!! Â  Â  Â . Â Oh Boy your in major dog house then arn't you Â . Â


Actually, hubby is more annoyed than son. 
I still find it rather amusing and am finding it difficult to take it seriously. 
Apparently, it is ALL my fault - typical man......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A girlies thang to always be her fault  !


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> Stupidly washed mobile phone !!


I love the title of the thread. I implies that there is an intelligent way of washing a mobile phone in a washing machine. :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I love the title of the thread. I implies that there is an intelligent way of washing a mobile phone in a washing machine. :


Yes, don't use Persil tablets as the phone now doesnt work. I think the bleaching agents worked too well and have removed all the solder from the memory board. 
Maybe, Fairy Kind and Gentle washing powder would have been less harsh !!
;D ;D ;D
At least the phone now looks clean, no grubby fingerprints, no bits of food stuck under the buttons and the chewing gum stuck to the back have all gone!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paula...next time use the wool cycle...it is kinder to the mobiles!! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> next time use the wool cycle


Isn't that some kind of bike for sheep?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Only a Welsh person would spot this!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Didn't you know that sheep are sacred in Wales?!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And didn't you know I'm not Welsh!!!????


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sacred sheep in Welsh? That's a myth so only the locals are allowed to shag them!! ;D ;D

I know that you are not Welsh Tim...you only went there because you love shagging sheep! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh dear, this thread is slipping into dangerous territory.....


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Abi, I won't tell you which major high-street retailer I am currently working on a project for, but I have passed on your details to the fraudulent returns department  ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Didn't you know that sheep are sacred in Wales?!!


Close - the sheep are actually SCARED in Wales.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Slightly off topic but Gameboy Advance games go through the 40 deg wash with Ariel tablets no bother. ;D

And my sister accidentally spilt a whole cup some hot chocolate in the controls of a brand new digital editing machine at the TV company she works for. She was somewhat stunned when the technician unplugged it, rinsed it under the tap, let it dry and it worked no bother. :

L


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

SaTTan : Think I will use a different post code when I return next time to Argos  ;D  :-*


----------

